# Active H.O slot car manufactures?



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

So who is left in the H.O. slot car game? The only companies I know of making current mass produced H.O. scale slots are 1.Tomy (Race Masters, Scale Auto) 2. Autoworld 3.Dash Motorsports

Tyco: Done
Life Like: Done
Micro Scalextrics?
Marchon?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Slottech makes inline cars and sells the best t-jet brushes and shoes.
BSRT
Wizzard (maybe on the way out??)
VIPER (new) makes an inline car based off of the brst G3

scale Auto is BRST, no long tied to Race Masters(that I know of)


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Lifelike was bought by Walthers, I don't know if they came out with anything new recently or are just selling off inventory. 
Don't forget Slottech and Wizzard. Viper Scale Racing now sells a complete chassis.


----------

